# Have you ever had an orgasm where....



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Where about half way through, you are moaning and yelling, and then out of nowhere just start laughing and laughing and can't stop.....

The wife was in sort of a negative mood yesterday, but instead of picking up in her vibe, I just tried to reason and tease her into a better frame of mind.......

This morning after breakfast I crawled into the sack to watch some tv....She came in and said she was silly for being that way and crawled in beside me in a very affectionate mood.....

After about an hour of massage and making out, and some really nice oral on her part...The son called saying he was bring the Sunday newspaper...We scrambled into our sweats, and were in the living room when he showed up with is GF...

They stayed almost an hour, and when they left, back to the BR for a couple of hours of good old fashoned fooling around......

There is absolutely no better way to spend a cold nasty rainy gloomy day......When I got off, about half way through my orgasm, and being very LOUD about it, I started full out belly laughing, and just couldn't stop...I have only done that a couple of times before and always with oral....I just couldn't stop, it was wonderful.....

This morning could not have happened without our having read "The 5 love languages"...To say our marriage is better would be the most extreme understatement.....

I sincerely hope all of my friends at TAM have a really good laugh today....:smthumbup:


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

=/

Laughter is only acceptable prior or after the orgasmic event, not during it for me.


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Yup...but its rare.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

I've cried..never laughed. But, I can see that as a form of release.


----------



## I got this (Feb 25, 2013)

My wife and I both laugh on occassion. Its release as stated above


----------



## LoveMouse (Apr 22, 2012)

Yes, but not always, it's kinda rare.
The last time was a few weeks ago, we put a movie in and started fooling around. In the movie, a woman wants to Pee on this guy b/c he was stung by a jellyfish.
I had no idea, but as we're about to "O" the lady is yelling "if anybody is going to Pee on him it's going to be me!!" and then she starts Peeing on him. I couldn't hold back, my poor GF was wondering why I was crying, and that was even funnier so I couldn't stop laughing to tell her why I was laughing in the first place.
Mouse


----------

